# Hi ttc#2



## Babydust42

Hi Everyone,
Just introducing myself.
My name is Rose. My partner and I have a daughter born 12th may 2016 and we're now TTC #2. Im Currently CD 30 and 2dpo (positive opk on 25th may and strong ovulation pain on 26th followed by negative opk a day later)
My coil was expelled at the end of April and we decided to keep it out (it's the second one now that's been expelled).
My cycle is normally 28-30 days long but as this is my first cycle since the coil my body has clearly taken a bit later to ovulate. I'm really hoping that my body doesn't just go into a period in the next few days though and I'm praying that we've caught the egg!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck :dust:


----------

